# Right click trouble with touchpad/synaptics/moused.



## Markand (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm running FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE on my laptop, it has a synaptics touchpad which is activated with the hw.psm.synaptics_support="1" setting in /boot/loader.conf. It works well, I've got the scroll support so that's nice.

The only problem I saw, that's was when I tried to resize a window (I used Mod4 and right click to do this) it doesn't work at all, the right click is very freak. It makes scrolling the terminal and does not work at all.

I don't know where to read and check what are the problems. I almost use default settings, I only changed this in sysctl.conf : hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_ver_area=-850

Kind regards,
David.


----------



## swa (Apr 3, 2010)

No solution, but you might take a look at this thread discussing the synaptics touchpad.


----------



## Markand (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi,

I switched to the x11-drivers/synaptics and it works pretty well with :


```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Touchpad0"
	Driver      "synaptics"
	Option      "Device" "/dev/psm0"
	Option      "Protocol" "psm"
	Option      "SHMConfig" "true"
	Option      "LeftEdge" "1400"
	Option      "RightEdge" "5350"
	Option      "TopEdge" "1300"
	Option      "BottomEdge" "5000"
	Option      "VertEdgeScroll" "true"
	Option      "HorizEdgeScroll"
	Option      "MaxSpeed" "0.15"
	Option      "AccelFactor" "2.5"
EndSection
```

in my xorg.conf, but I think we can't use moused anymore with the xorg synaptics driver isn't it ?

David.


----------



## sossego (Apr 13, 2010)

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Tue Feb 16 21:57:22 2010
# Created: Tue Feb 16 21:57:22 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname=""
ifconfig_fxp0="DHCP"
moused_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
wlan_iwi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="DHCP"
network_interfaces="lo0 fxp0 iwi0"
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a maximum -b adaptive -i 85 -r 60 -p 100"
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sat Feb 20 06:03:52 2010
saver="dragon"
blanktime="30"
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sat Feb 20 06:04:49 2010
saver="logo"
blanktime="30"
devfs_system_ruleset="mybox_rules"
#devd_enable="YES"
```

This is from the laptop I am on. You still need moused.


----------

